# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Noticias & Eventos >  Cartão REEFFORUM já disponivel

## Julio Macieira

Olá companheiros de RF

Os cartões REEFFORUM solicitados pelos membros na primeira fase da adesão já estão disponiveis.

Os membros deverão neste tópico indicar em  qual das lojas aderentes pretendem ir levantar cartão.

O pagamento do cartão será efectuado directamente na loja que solicitarem.

*Apenas lojas aderentes poderão ser solicitadas para a entrega do cartão de membro*.

Recordamos que o custo do cartão de membro é de *10€*

_Sábado á tarde encontar-me-ei em Lisboa e poderei entregar alguns cartões desde que combinado por MP._

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

levanto o cartão na zoocenter

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Boas

Lá vem o melga das ilhas :HaEbouriffe:  .

Como é que eu faço para levantar e pagar o cartão? :Whistle:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Tranquilo, Carlos Jorge..

ou por correio ou arranjarei portador.

----------


## João Castelo

Julio,

Sábado vens a Lisboa de tarde e eu irei para Coimbra, vou para o estádio.

Vamos andar ao contrário.

Peço-te o favor de enviares o meu cartão para a Reefdiscus.

Obrigado,

JC

----------


## Fernando Gonçalves

Boas,
eu tambem levanto o meu na Zoocenter

atentamente

----------


## António Paes

Eu levanto o meu aqui perto, em Setúbal na AQUARIOREEF.

António Paes

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Boas,

eu fico de levantar o meu na Redfish!

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Oi Juca.
Eu também como o Ricardo fico de levantar o meu na Redfish ,fica mais perto para mim.

Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## Gustavo Figueiredo

Oi,
Levanto o meu na ReefDiscus...
Abraço
Gustavo

----------


## João Pedro Pereira

Bom dia Sr. Julio,

Gostaria de levantar o cartão pessoalmente teremos que combinar a entrega, contudo caso não seja possivel levantarei na REDFISH.

Muito Obrigado,

João Pedro Pereira

----------


## Aderito Pereira

Posso levantar o meu na REDFISH.

Já agora o cartão vai estar na loja apartir de quando ?
Obrigado !

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Adérito

Este fim de semana começarei a distribuir os cartões pelas lojas solicitadas pelos membros.



Durante a proxima semana poderão ser levantados.

Em especial para a zona de Lisboa, seria interessante o maximo numero de membros se pronunciassem afim de os deixar já este fim-de-semana distribuidos por um portador, afim de ficarem nas lojas escolhidas pelos membros.

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

Boas... 

Como a maioria da comunidade... na "grande" REDFISH!!!  :Pracima:   :SbOk3:

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas Júlio.

Se vens a Lisboa gostava de poder ter 10 minutos teus para um café, aproveitavamos para nos conhecer falar um pouco e levantar o cartão.

Se não te der jeito ou não puder ser ... olha ... na ReefDiscus.


Abraços,

R(\/)G

----------


## Joao Carlos Pereira

Na Aquaplante

----------


## Luis Marçal

Na Aquaplante

(passo lá sábado depois do almoço)

1 abr,
Luis Marçal

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Luis e João

Como foi anunciado, apenas podem distribuir os cartões de membros, lojas aderentes ao Cartão REEFFORUM.

Como por certo todos compreenderão, temos (e devemos) todos de priveligiar as lojas que pagam e suportam o nosso cartão.

A AQUAPLANTE ainda não aderiu ao nosso cartão, como tal não os poderá distribuir.

----------


## Luis Marçal

Então vou aproveitar para fazer uma visita à Redfish. :SbSourire21:  

Obrigado,
L&M

----------


## Nuno Branco

o meu pode ser na Redfish
um abraço.nuno :SbOk:

----------


## Paulo Santos

Bom dia Juca.

Podes deixar o meu na REDFISH sff.

Abraço.

----------


## Manuel Faria

Olá Júlio
Se não der para enviar para cá, poderias aguentar até Agosto? Será provavelmente a ocasião que poderei estar aí. Tinha a possibilidade de alguem ir levantar à Aquaplante, mas como não é aderente....

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Manuel

Envia-me a tua direcção por MP que terei todo o prazer em enviar-te o cartão de membro.

----------


## Luis Delgado

Olá,

Deixa o meu na REDFISH, sff.

----------


## Joao Carlos Pereira

Ok Julio,
Pode ser na aquaroreef(Setúbal)?Aproveito para conhecer a loja...

----------


## João Magano

Julio,

Se não conseguir encontrar-me contigo amanhã a tarde  :yb663: , peço-te que deixes o meu cartão na RedFish.

Obrigado  :yb677:

----------


## Silverio Torres

Boas Júlio Macieira.

O meu vai para a ZooCenter se faz favor.

----------


## Miguel Correia

Olá Julio,

Eu também não poderei receber através de uma dessas lojas, diz-me como devo proceder.

Abraço,
Miguel Correia.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Miguel

Eu tenho vendedor que vista a tua ilha. Vou-lhe pedir para ser o portador do teu cartão.

Aproveito para informar que os cartões para os membros que pediram para serem entregues na Redfish já ficaram em Lisboa num portador.

Penso que no inicío da proxima semana serão lá entregues.

----------


## Nuno Vidrago

- Para mim podes enviar para a loja Aquarea.

 :SbOk:   :SbOk:

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

Boas... 

Olá Júlio, era só para confirmar se os cartões que eram para ficar na Redfish forarm entregues...  :Admirado:   :SbOk3:

----------


## Nuno B Mendes

Bom dia 

So agora vi que os cartoes ja estao disponiveis o meu tambem poderei levantar na Redfish, já agora gostaria de saber quando  e que estará la o cartao para o poder levantar

Se nao for possivel mandarem para la novamente podes enviar para minha casa julio???


abraços

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá 

Os cartões de membro que foram solicitados para entregar na Redfish até ´sabado passado já foram enviados por um portador.

Os novos pedidos terão de aguardar para se poderem juntar mais cartões e serem enviados.

Recordo que todos os membros identificados até a data de 1 de Maio já têm os cartões disponiveis.

Os membros que que só recentemente aderiram a nossa iniciativa de Membros Indêntificados terão de aguardar mais uns tempos.

Recordo ainda que o cartão irá servir para a identificação dos membros no nosso encontro de aniversário em 9 de Setembro no CCB

----------


## Nuno B Mendes

bom tarde 

Obrigado pelo exclarecimento sendo assim vou aguardar para a proxima remessa

abraços

----------


## António Frazão

para mim pode ser na Redfish tambem!
cumprimentos

----------


## Tiago Amaral

Bom dia,

Antes de mais peço desculpa pela resposta tardía, mas tenho andado um pouco ausente.

Júlio, se possível, gostaria de levantar o meu cartão na REDFISH.

Muito obrigado,
Tiago Amaral

----------


## Diogo Vasconcelos

Boas,

Se possivel gostaria de levantar na Sohal.

Obrigado.

(Desculpem mas pensei que tinha entrado com o meu profile! Fábio Vasconcelos) eu ja coloco ca a minha mensagem!
mais uma vez desculpem o incomodo!

----------


## Fábio Vasconcelos

Boas outraz vez...

Levanto na Sohal o meu cartao.

Obrigado!

----------


## Anibal Santos

Olá Julio

Parece que há poucos cá para o Norte mas quando for possivel envia o meu para a SOHAL

Cumprimentos

Anibal Santos

----------


## Melo Ribeiro

Só hoje vi este tópico.
Sendo assim, e se for possivel, levantaria o meu cartão na Redfish.
Gostaria de saber quando será possivel efectuar esse levantamento.

----------


## Jorge Lopes

Boa Tarde,

Levanto o cartão na REEFDISCUS.


Um Abraço
Jorge Lopes

----------

